# generator



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of getting a small portable generator. Petrol power I guess.
I've heard of Honda, and Kipor.

Anything else I should be considering?

In Ireland the cheapest Honda seems to be about EUR850 which seems expensive. I wouldn't mind paying a bit less but don't want any trouble.

Thanks.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

DubPaul said:


> Hi all,
> Anything else I should be considering?


The neighbours? :wink:


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hondas are great, but expensive. Not sure if you can still get Kipor, as Honda have taken out an injunction against them (they used basically the same technology, not as well made, but loads cheaper and fine for the job).

Oldskool's right to mention the neighbours, but if you use a gennie with respect from anyone who might be in earshot there should be no problems. I take a long lead for mine, position it behind a tree, or in bushes etc, then make sure that not only can I not hear it from outside the MH, but also that it can't be heard from outside any others on the site.

Basically it only comes out when we're on CLs/CSs - wouldn't dream of using one on the dreaded club sites or commercial ones which pack you in like sardines.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

i'll be using it for extended stays on a remote site. No neighbour issues.

Of course... finding water is another topic!!

If I run out of battery power and I turn on the generator.... how long would I have to run a 1kw generator for to get full battery power back for, say, two 85 leisure batteries???


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you don't want to abuse your batteries on discharge or charge, say 3.5 hours if your charger is up to it.

If you want more detail, you tell me your assumptions in the question and I'll tell you mine in the answer 

Dave


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

"Of course... finding water is another topic!! "

Devining rod ?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Of course... finding water is another topic!! "

Devining rod ?

Supermarket?

aido


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Bought my Kipor on ebay and loads still for sale
works a treat and fraction of cost of honda unit
Yes Honda are taking Kipor to task but i think its only on certain models
plus i think Honda are after the manufacturer not Joe Bloggs who uses them


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Generators*

I have used an el cheepo, £75, two stroke occasionally for a couple of years. Usually used when at events where the ambient is full of combustion engines Aircraft, Motorbikes etc and never where I think neighbours might object. Used it to boil the kettle run the Remoska etc.

Steve


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

I bought one i think ive used it twice, it now lives in the shed along side the juicer, footspa and chocolate fountain 8O


----------



## Adria-Bill (Feb 17, 2006)

I have been using a new Honda 10EUi 1KW geni for the past 6/7 weeks on a CL and it's been quiet enough to run near the rear wheel of the MH as we had no neighbours 

I found it best to run it during the evening when watching the 240v tele, then again in the morning for two hours just to top up the single battery (helped by the Solar panel) the rest of the day. (So ran it about 4 to 5 hours a day.

Got about 8 hours running per 2.5lt of petrol, charging the battery via the MH battery charger and/or running the Tele and Sat Box on 240v. Runs at tick-over most the time except when pulling over about 0.4KW when it automatically increases the revs to suit.

The Honda is quietest we have heard vet - checked against a variety of other genies running on a DA meet on bonfire night weekend and was impressed with general noise levels it makes. Quite acceptable used between 10:00 and 12:00 and again between 2:00 and 4:00 pm on DA field site.

Expensive - yes, good - yes, ease of use - no problem. Fills easily, oil changing (.25 lt) easy and clean. Starts first pull every time. Value for money - only time will tell.

Overall result - well pleased to date. 

Bill


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*LPG Generator*

I went the whole hog and bought a Honda 2kw generator which had been converted to run on LPG. I use a barbeque-type gas take off point so I can run it from the MH gas tanks. Very quiet in operation. Seems reliable.

One teething problem which turned out to be my fault rather than the generator's. We were using it to provide ac power so we could use the toaster and we could only get warm bread, not nice crisp toast. Turned out that I had left the choke control in the on position, which restricted air intake, therefore power, therefore low voltage, therefore only warm bread. The generator seemed to be running well despite my abuse; it certainly wasn't hunting of cutting out, as you would expect a petrol generator to do when overchoked.

Stuart


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a Kipor 2.3Kva Its very good reasnobly quiet and well made. They also come under the Powerflo brand, there exactly the same unit. I understand the injunction has been worked out so they are on sale again. Mine came from ebay. I dont have the link to hand PM me if you want it. I thing you can buy 3 or 4 for the Honda equivilent. The Honda's are very good too just pricey.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*£39.95 750 watt genny at B&Q*

Hi All,
Just back from B&Q and spotted these generator's with 20% off today making the price £39.95.

I know they're only 740 watts and probably noisy but in an emergency...

I didn't get one myself as I have a 2kw Honda one for emergency use at home. It's quite noisy but we're out in the country so no problem.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: LPG Generator*



sormerod said:


> I went the whole hog and bought a Honda 2kw generator which had been converted to run on LPG. I use a barbeque-type gas take off point so I can run it from the MH gas tanks. Very quiet in operation. Seems reliable.
> 
> One teething problem which turned out to be my fault rather than the generator's. We were using it to provide ac power so we could use the toaster and we could only get warm bread, not nice crisp toast. Turned out that I had left the choke control in the on position, which restricted air intake, therefore power, therefore low voltage, therefore only warm bread. The generator seemed to be running well despite my abuse; it certainly wasn't hunting of cutting out, as you would expect a petrol generator to do when overchoked.
> 
> Stuart


Why would anybody burn LPG to run an expensive 2KW generator or even bother to carry a heavy 2KW generator for that matter to make toast in a campervan when all vans have a gas cooker with rings or a grill that toast can be made on anyways. :?


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Good point TonyHunt


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: LPG Generator*



TonyHunt said:


> Why would anybody burn LPG to run an expensive 2KW generator or even bother to carry a heavy 2KW generator for that matter to make toast in a campervan when all vans have a gas cooker with rings or a grill that toast can be made on anyways. :?


I chose LPG to avoid having to carry petrol. I carry a generator for a combination of utility reasons (making good toast is a bonus, not one of the reasons) and my MH has plenty of carrying capacity so that is not a limiting factor.

2kw capacity is by no means essential for purely motorhoming use but the Honda unit is quite light (as is the Kipor) and the extra capacity has its uses. This 2kw unit is also big enough to be useful as a standby generator at home; smaller units will not keep your freezer going.

Each Christmas my Rotary Club collects for charity using a generator to power Santa's Sleigh on a trailer. We run a generator for six or seven hours at a session at over half full load and we need them to run reliably. I have tried all sorts of generators, from cheap two stroke units to big tough site generators. Everyone who really knows generators swears by Hondas as the gold standard compared with which all others are a poor substitute. The firm I got mine from will not supply or convert Kipors to LPG because they think they are poor copies - on the other hand a friend of mine has a 2kw Kipor and that has been reliable so far; time will tell. You pays your money and you takes your choice.

For purposes of keeping Santa's Sleigh running reliably, we have learned from experience that you need a good generator not a cheap one. I had a cheap two stroke generator some years ago and the blooming thing would never starts when you wanted it to; it was a complete waste of space and I would steer well clear of those. The 2kw Honda powered by LPG works quietly and well when we are towing the Sleigh around the streets and is the best set up we have contrived so far.

For MH use the choice is probably between Kipor (low cost, uncertain reliablility and durability) and Honda (high cost but dependable and durable.) If you get power cuts and have the capacity to carry a heavier generator in your MH, a 2kw generator will also cope much better than a smaller generator as a standby generator at home.

Each to his own eh? Scornful remarks are best avoided on a forum.

Stuart


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I agree re the usefullness of a genny, I have a 2.3K unit Kipor 3000Ti. So far it has been every bit as reliable as the Honda's I had. The Honda units were well built and very relaible. So far the kipor has been equialy as good. Having had a look in side the casing, it looks well built.

I am constandly reminded that many of the devices we use today are Chinese built including very high value branded devices. Recently, on looking inside a profesional video device from a top of the range manufacturer the name on the PCB card states made in China so just because of the countly of origin doesnt nececarily mean its not up to the job. A great deal of highly branded sporting clothing is alo made to very high standard in China.

I no issue with either manufacturer and have had good service from both products. Time will tell no doubt.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

*Re: LPG Generator*



sormerod said:


> Scornful remarks are best avoided on a forum.


Stuart,

I agree entirely, but to which remarks are you referring? Those querying the wisdom of "We were using it [2kw generator] to provide ac power so we could use the toaster"?

Dave


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Heres what you really need, should run a 6 slice toaster, Hair dryer, Kettle, battery charger, runs on deisel, super silent, and is £599.99. Perfect for on of those RV's....

Web Page Name


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Noise [email protected] ....... 74db

Presumably only deaf people should buy them, otherwise they get done under the Trades Description Act.

That Kipor don't 'arf sail close to the wind.

Dave


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

74DBa ? yes but only £599.99.....


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

We have the Kippor 2.0 KW inverter (KGE 2000 ti) model which is excellent, almost identical to the Honda except it is yellow. It makes about the same level of noise. We bought it for a quarter of the price of the Honda from Greenreaper.co.uk (£285 inc VAT & delivery) but this model was one of those subject to the Honda injunction and I have just looked at the Green Reaper website and they no longer appear there. You used to see them on sale at shows but unless as someone has already stated Honda has come to some arrangement, I guess you won't get a new one any more.

We use it to run a laptop and laser printer (multiple copies all day - don't ask!) and the petrol consumption is minimal.

Just looked at the diesel genny - whatever does it weigh? OK for RV's but no good for us.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"whatever does it weigh?" - 165 kgs


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

See theres no mention of what it weighs. In the average european van that would take up all available payload just to make some toast. A lot more sensible use of that sort of money and certainly more neighbour friendly would be some decent solar panels. Its also going to be increasingly difficult soon for the average punter to get hold of red diesal. Read somewhere that the yachtie & boating fraternity are not going to be allowed to buy it anymore which is sensible and fair. Red diesal was meant to help out the Farmers & Fishermen make a living not people who run expensive gin palaces and the like.


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: LPG Generator*



DABurleigh said:


> sormerod said:
> 
> 
> > Scornful remarks are best avoided on a forum.
> ...


Yes. The writer jumped to the assumption that the primary or only reason for using the generator was to use the toaster when the toaster was mentioned in the post simply to illustrate how the problem of low voltage was manifest. The implication is look before you leap, or in the case of scornful remarks about people who are trying to be helpful to others on the forum by passing on a lesson learned, probably better not to leap at all.

Stuart


----------

